# Colorado recreational sales



## Wiesbadener (Jan 28, 2014)

I purchased 3 one eighths from a dispensery in Pueblo, CO. They are all Sativas. Head Trip, Grape Nehi and Church. The best of the three is by far the grape nehi. When it became legal to grow, I tried my hand at it. I grew Blackberry and had a great harvest. What I've noticed is that my grow is much stronger, tastier and smooth. The stuff I bought was somewhat harsh and very dry to the touch. The Nehi did produce a very nice head high and did actually have a taste of grapes. Also, with the tax (25%) the cost was $159. I just started my second grow of California Orange Buds. Wish me luck!


----------



## KushLyle (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybe what you got is another pheno. But it's a good thing you got the better pheno compared to what you bought. I guess personal touch also had a hand in making your type of pheno better in some ways?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wiesbadener said:


> I purchased 3 one eighths from a dispensery in Pueblo, CO. They are all Sativas. Head Trip, Grape Nehi and Church. The best of the three is by far the grape nehi. When it became legal to grow, I tried my hand at it. I grew Blackberry and had a great harvest. What I've noticed is that my grow is much stronger, tastier and smooth. The stuff I bought was somewhat harsh and very dry to the touch. The Nehi did produce a very nice head high and did actually have a taste of grapes. Also, with the tax (25%) the cost was $159. I just started my second grow of California Orange Buds. Wish me luck!


Could you please clarify.

You paid $160 for 3 eighths...or 10.5 grams?.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2014)

that's pricey...


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 29, 2014)

did they at least kiss ya ....before they bent you over..... shit bro for $150 I sell a ounce of the kind to my patients.....I offer a great selection of clone only strains


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Jan 30, 2014)

colonuggs, are they your patients that handed over their plant counts to you making you a caregiver? If so you shouldn't be charging them for MJ, no? They should be getting free herb mate.

The price of herb in CO had basically bottomed out before recreational MJ hit as we, Colorado, are SATURATED in weed. You could get $120 -$140 mids and top top shelf $225 - $250 blackmarket. Not concrete figures as I don't have my red card, just know about fifteen friends that all grow various quality herb and is what I based my info on. At that price I imagine it isn't worth growing it for a lot of people depending on what scale grows people have and what techniques they implement. Can you imagine pulling a qp from a harvest and only getting $460 for ALL of it... Cool you paid for some of my rent with that several month venture not to mention the utilities, soil, nutes, equipment, etc etc. Fuck that I'd rather smoke it ALL at that price.

Recreational seems to have brought the prices back up for black market, at least for now, which is good for growers bad for buyers. Been running into people who are selling mids I was buying at $140 a few months ago that are asking $200 for now. Fine fine if I'm not buying it for myself that is...

Personally I'll stand by the side of my buddy who has a vac oven and buy $15 shatter grams all day everyday. Especially since a gram of shatter lasts me about a month the way I smoke.

The prices are the way they are currently for recreational because dispensaries have inflated prices to combat running out of stock. Or they are just taking advantage of the fiscal opportunity, shit I'd be doing the same if I were a major investor. I'd be looking at my investment like shit I've already got most of it back and it's only the first month... I don't think a majority of dispensaries expected the quantity of business they are receiving and thus high prices. The 25% tax doesn't help the matter any.... Which is fine I understand, especially since our state is just gonna be more well off the more people buy MJ.

I'm just glad we are able to grow our own plants legally unlike the legislation in Washington that sets it up for big businesses. I feel that's the real important factor as the original poster commented on his own grow being better than the herb he purchased based on several variables. I doubt that you had a better pheno like another user posted just that your love and care for the plants you grew resulted in a ganja that you loved and enjoyed consuming.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 1, 2014)

from day 1 on legal rec..... they have bent you guys over


----------

